# Bad "ethernet line wall jack".



## Guest (Dec 8, 2002)

Hi guys. I have a problem at the community center. See, the computers are individually connected to this one large block in the wall, and the block has 5 "outlets" for ethernet cables, you know, the kind that plug into an ethernet card? Well, one of these outlets is dead. I figured it out because I couldn't get "Computer 3" to get on the internet. After trying to reinstall windows like 5 times, looked in device manager, etc., I figured that it had to be something else. So I plugged the wire into another jack, and the internet started working. And I also plugged in another computer into the bad jack, and the internet didn't work. So, what should I do now? Is there some kind of a thing, like a "doubler", like you have for cable TV, like when you want to split a signal to go to two different TVs? Is there something like this, so I can split the signal and get whichever computer to get on the 'net? Or what should I do, should I just replace the block?


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

Replace it.


----------



## plschwartz (Nov 15, 2000)

Hello again ilusha2 ;
I trust what Wedor says. All I know of networking is what I found out when I wired my two places.
But for my learning can I ask you what do you mean by a block? I know that there is a patch panel (which is like a big telephone outlet) with plugs in the front and wires going onward. And there is a hub or router where these wires end up.
Do wires come out of the block and go elsewhere. and is this part of a larger system?
I guess I am asking why one would pull the block rather than use a lan tester to trace the circuit?
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2002)

I don't know what you just said in the last part. Yes, it's just a block, about 4cm width by 2cm height, and it has plugs like for telephone lines, but they're bigger, because they're for ethernet wires. Where should I get a new block. And is the block responsible for the bad connection (no connection)? Or is something else responsible? Yes, there is a wire leading from it, to some other stuff, but I don't want to concern myself with that stuff. It's too hard to understand.


----------



## littlemar (Jul 12, 2001)

Another option would be to call a cableing company. They have the equipment and the experience to reroute the network jack outlet.


----------



## phoneguy55 (Dec 28, 2000)

If it is a community center, I don't know if you would want to be looking inside a wall plate, but let's say you did.....

...if it is a 5-gang plate with (5) RJ45 jacks, they may each be wired in the back with a cat-5 cable. Maybe only 4 of the jacks have a wire in the back ......maybe the dead one had a conductor pop off....could be something simple. You can't double-up or split an individual jack with two devices like you can with a phone connection.

if you are allowed to,....and you want to take a peek inside, this is a possible set up ( see attached picture) . The best thing to do is just "stare and compare" ....look at the other working connections from the back and see if the bad one looks different.

Maybe there is a handyman associated with the community center, that could take a look for you.....

good luck.....


----------

